# Dialer-Abzocke mit dem Namen c't unterbunden



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48895


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> * Dialer-Abzocke mit dem Namen c't unterbunden *
> 
> Dialer-Anbieter versuchen, jede Nische im Markt zu besetzen. So hat sich die einschlägig bekannte "Universal Boards GmbH & Co. KG (die Impressums-Seite www.......de/impressum.html wurde zwischenzeitlich bereits selbst auf einen Dialer umgelenkt) mit ihrem Geschäftsführer M. D.  einen neuen Werbe-Trick ausgedacht: Seiten mit dem Link "ct computer zeitschrift" führten direkt zur* Installation eines Stardialers der Firma Mainpean.* Hinter dem Link, der 30 Euro pro Einwahl kostet, verbargen sich aber keinerlei Inhalte aus der c't, sondern ein allgemein gehaltenes Forum, dessen Inhalte anscheinend auch kostenlos übers Internet verfügbar sind.



 (Name des sattsam bekannten Dialerbetreibers abgekürzt und URL editiert , 
hier wird keine  Werbung für dubiose Webseiten  betrieben )

tf


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=6004101&forum_id=60428

AUUUUUAAAAAA........


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Juli 2004)

:lol:



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Hinsichtlich des Kennzeichens c't hat der Heise Zeitschriften Verlag den Verantwortlichen Abmahnungen auf Basis des Marken- und Wettbewerbsrechts zukommen lassen. Außerdem hat der Verlag Strafanzeige wegen Betruges und Kennzeichenverletzung gestellt und prüft derzeit weitere juristische Schritte. Die betreffenden Seiten sind seit dem Mittag offline -- [die abgemahnte Firma] hat eine Unterlassungserklärung unterzeichnet und die Seiten deaktiviert. (uma/c't)



Dat kost' ald widder, wa??

  8)


----------



## A John (6 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48895
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist der, dessen Anwalt, Geschäftspartner und Nachbar kritische Internetforen und -Poster mit dubiosen Abmahnungen überzieht und notfalls über "sein" Gericht den Mund verbieten lässt.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Counselor (6 Juli 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Dat kost' ald widder, wa??   8)


Abmahngebühren hat der Mann aus M. doch nach eigener Aussage in Hülle und Fülle in sein Budget eingeplant


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Juli 2004)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Der verwendete Dialer ist zwar registriert, erfüllt aber nicht die Anforderungen der Regulierungsbehörde.* Die erforderliche Wegsurfsperre, die den Aufruf anderer Seiten unterbindet, fehlt.



So deutlich liest man das selten.


----------



## Aaron (6 Juli 2004)

Ein Heise User schrieb:
			
		

> Frau Müllerlüdenscheid aus
> Arschbackenwalde?



Haha... den muss ich mir merken. LOL.
Aber gewissermassen hat er Recht, das Wort "Dialer" hat für mich schon lange ausgedient.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gewissermassen hat er Recht, das Wort "Dialer" hat für mich schon lange ausgedient.


Ob das Wort ausgedient hat, ist mir offengestanden ziemlich schnuppe , Namen  sind Schall und Rauch,
wenn diese Tools, wie auch immer sie schönfärberisch genannt werden, ausgedient hätten, das würde mich 
wesentlich mehr erfreuen 

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal sehen, wie lange er sich das noch leisten kann - einige andere gucken ihm auch bereits mächtig auf die Finger - heise gibt ja auch einen Link mit genügend "Futter" (.tk) an


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

aha ...  was steht denn auf der .tk domain ?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aha ...  was steht denn auf der .tk domain ?



heise Artikel lesen , Link anklicken , wer lesen kann,  ist klar im Vorteil ...


cp


----------



## galdikas (6 Juli 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> heise schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja:

_Gestern Abend (17:29 Uhr) kam eine Abmahnung einer Anwaltskanzlei aus Hannover (nicht Kollege Heidrich! _[ Anmerkung: der heise-Justiziar]) _bei einem Mandanten an. Diese Kanzlei vertritt die Heise Zeitschriften GmbH & Co KG wegen einer Meta-Tag-Kennzeichen/Markenstreitsache. Von Interesse ist, dass

a)
zur Abgabe der Unterlassungserklärung nur eine Frist von 18,5 Stunden gesetzt wird und
b)
man *1.379,80 Euro* an Abmahnkosten in Rechnung stellt.

Günter Frhr.v.Gravenreuth 
Rechtsanwalt, Dipl.Ing. (FH)_
(  zitiert aus:  http://www.marken-recht.de/forum/messages/7033.html )

gal.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2004)

> Die haben das seit dem 01. Juli geltende
> Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetz mit den höheren Gebühren schon voll realisiert.
> ....
> Naja zukünftig wird man sich insoweit dann auf HEISE als Vorbild beziehen können



man beachte das Wort *insoweit* .....(wenns um Kohle geht, geht man gern auf Vorbilder ein) 

cp


----------



## Fidul (7 Juli 2004)

Günni hat sich im Heise-Forum übrigens eine ziemliche Entgleisung erlaubt.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

@Fidul

Was für eine Entgleisung ?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Fidul
> 
> Was für eine Entgleisung ?


einfach mal  lesen:  

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=60428

inbesondere 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=6006343&forum_id=60428


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Juli 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> > Die haben das seit dem 01. Juli geltende
> > Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetz mit den höheren Gebühren schon voll realisiert.
> > ....
> > Naja zukünftig wird man sich insoweit dann auf HEISE als Vorbild beziehen können
> ...



Der Abmahner hat eine Geschäftsgebühr (VV-RVG Nr. 2400 für Neugierige und Lernwillige) von 1,3 aus einem angenommenen Gegenstandswert von 50.000 € abgerechnet, zzgl. Post- und Telekommunikationspauschale (VV-RVG Nr. 7002), ohne Umsatzsteuer. Nachzuforschen über die Links in RVG in Kraft

Nichts besonderes nach dem neuen RVG. Nach BRAGO wären es übrigens für gleiche Parameter € 856,80 gewesen.

Warum die Mitarbeiterin in München Geld verschenkt, bleibt das Geheimnis des Kollegen. Der Preis ist jedenfalls nach RVG vollkommen einschlägig.

Sofern dies den Kollegen wirklich überrascht, wird es langsam Zeit, ein RVG-Seminar zu besuchen. Sonst geht nachher diese heiß-geliebte Kanzlei noch finanziell den Bach herunter ...


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

Wahrscheinlich hat der Grav sich den Trojaner vom Nachbarn installiert und wundert sich jetzt, dass es überall so schön poppt. Ob das ein Heise-Phänomen ist? Schließlich macht der Nachbar ja auch ganz unverblümt Werbung dafür, wie man bei Heise gemerkt hat. Siehe Artikel:



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Man schreckt dort nicht davor zurück, Dialer-Fallen mit Begriffen wie "tiersex-gratis" oder gar "pedophil-lolita" und "erotisch-kind" auszulegen.



Und dazu der Auszug aus den Trojaner-Geschäftsbedingungen:



> § 03. Vertragsgegenstand:
> 
> Der Kunde wird darauf hingewiesen, dass bei Aktivierung der U...s GmbH &
> Co. KG -Software eine Reihe von Änderungen am System des Kunden vorgenommen werden
> ...



Eine echte Wundertüte das Ding, wenn man in den AGB nur einige Beispiele nennt.

Wenn der Laden mir Kinderpornographie auf den Monitor poppt, ist es eigentlich nur fair, wenn wir uns demnächst alle hinter schwedischen Gardinen wiedersehen, oder?


----------



## A John (7 Juli 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern dies den Kollegen wirklich überrascht, wird es langsam Zeit, ein RVG-Seminar zu besuchen. Sonst geht nachher diese heiß-geliebte Kanzlei noch finanziell den Bach herunter ...


Wenn man sich 
a. auf Massengeschäft spezialisiert und
b. auf Klienten-, die schon durch die Art ihrer "Geschäfte" einen extrem hohen Rechtsberatungsbedarf haben, 
kommt es anscheinend nicht darauf an.

Zumal mit der bevorzugten Klientel vermutlich "besondere" Honorarvereinbarungen getroffen werden.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Eniac (7 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gewissermassen hat er Recht, das Wort "Dialer" hat für mich schon lange ausgedient.



Nun, das ist nichts neues, das hässliche Wort "Dialer" ist in der Branche schon lange out. Wozu gibt es schliesslich so schöne Umschreibungen wie "Download Assistent", "Highspeed Internetzugang" oder den Klassiker "Kostenloses Zugangstool[TM]"?


Eniac


----------



## andreas12587 (7 Juli 2004)

Wir bevorzugen: "Anwählprogramm" oder bald auch "Premiumbreitbandzugang"

Gruß Andreas


----------



## News (7 Juli 2004)

> Premiumbreitbandzugang



Nanu? Dialer gehen mit Breitband (sprich: DSL) doch gerade NICHT.
Oder gilt da ISDN schon als "Breitband"?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> > Premiumbreitbandzugang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind auch keine Dialer, da hat der liebe Andi sogar recht, das funzt nur mit expliziter Anmeldung,
so einfach ist da das unbemerkte Unterjubeln nicht, insofern ist das Freudengeheul der Branche 
zumindest verfrüht. Eine Möglichkeit besteht natürlich, denkbar sind mit Backdoortrojanern 
untergejubelte Pseudoanmeldungen, das sollte sich die Branche aber reiflich überlegen 
ob sie damit endgültig auf die illegale Schiene abheben möchte


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich hat der Grav sich den Trojaner vom Nachbarn installiert und wundert sich jetzt, dass es überall so schön poppt. Ob das ein Heise-Phänomen ist? Schließlich macht der Nachbar ja auch ganz unverblümt Werbung dafür, wie man bei Heise gemerkt hat. Siehe Artikel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"- Umleitung beliebig vieler Domains; d.h. es kann z.B. eingestellt werden, dass der 
User die Domain http://www.google.de nicht mehr direkt erreichen kann, sondern auf 
einen anderen angegebenen Rechner umgeleitet wird (z.B. in Fall auf eine von 
U...s voreingestellte Suchmaschine"

Wird da die Hostdatei verändert?

(c) Christian (R)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wird da die Hostdatei verändert?


Ich tippe eher auf DNS-Adresse - da kann der Abzocker dann auch im Nachhinein weitere Adressen umleiten oder die Umleitungsziele ändern, ohne erneut auf den Userrechner zugreifen zu müssen.


----------



## Counselor (8 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wie bekommt der Abzocker Zugriff auf die DNS Server des ISP?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

Braucht er nicht - er ändert den DNS-Eintrag auf dem Userrechner. Kannst Du selber auch: Systemsteuerung/Netzwerkverbindungen/[Internetverbindung]/TCP-IP/Eigenschaften und dann "Folgende DNS-Serveradressen verwenden" und den Abzocker-DNS eintragen, fertig. Hat der ISP nix mit am Hut.


----------



## Counselor (8 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht er nicht - er ändert den DNS-Eintrag auf dem Userrechner. Kannst Du selber auch: Systemsteuerung/Netzwerkverbindungen/[Internetverbindung]/TCP-IP/Eigenschaften und dann "Folgende DNS-Serveradressen verwenden" und den Abzocker-DNS eintragen, fertig. Hat der ISP nix mit am Hut.


Dann muß er aber einen eigenen DNS Server unterhalten und der User muß zur Veränderung der DFÜ Einstellungen lokale Adminrechte haben. Und ob D.  einen eigenen DNS Server mit gefälschten Einträgen unterhält ... naja, ich halte es für sehr abwegig.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht er nicht - er ändert den DNS-Eintrag auf dem Userrechner.


...und verwendet dazu seinen hauseigenen Trojaner, die "plugin.exe".


----------



## Counselor (8 Juli 2004)

Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilft ihm aber nix ohne DNS Server mit gefälschten DNS Einträgen. Ich glaube, da gibt es einfachere Wege, die Namensauflösung von Windows zu manipulieren...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

Ein eigener DNS-Server ist extremst unaufwendig, das kannst Du mit einem alten Pentium-I-Möhrchen mit 64 MB, alter Platte und Linux machen. Im wesentlichen machst Du dann NS A-Einträge für die wenigen Sites, die Du umleiten willst, und schiebst den Rest auf die Root-Nameserver weiter.


----------

